# Dun Laoghaire-Holyhead route ends



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Dun Laoghaire- Holyhead route ends:
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...olyhead-route-1.2090954#.VNJhVFCLxVc.facebook

Brian


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Similar tale from Welsh Post....

Pity as that is the service I have used to go and see the family in Wicklow...

Stena Line's HSS Explorer service from Holyhead to Ireland is to be scrapped.

The fast ferry service - that runs from Anglesey to the port of Dun Laoghaire - has been in doubt for a number of years after fuel prices spiralled, making the 1,600 passenger service increasingly unviable.

Stena initially reduced sailings from two daily to just one in 2008, and then brought in the smaller 600 passenger Stena Express (Lynx) in 2010 to run over off-peak months.

Back in 2011 Stena Line announced the HSS Explorer, which crossed the Irish Sea in just over two hours, will remain in dock from September to April.

In recent years it has run a summer service and routes over Christmas, although this was cut in 2014.

Today Stena announced a consolidation of its services from Holyhead to Dublin Port.

The company has stated that it will be concentrating on expanding its existing ferry service at Dublin Port while at the same time confirming that it is withdrawing its HSS Stena Explorer service from Dun Laoghaire Harbour.

Ian Davies, Stena Line’s Route Manager for Irish Sea South, said: “With two services operating approx 10 miles apart we needed to make a decision in relation to what operation best serves the needs of our customers now and in the years ahead, and that operation is Dublin Port.

"Stena Line has operated the HSS Stena Explorer into Dun Laoghaire since 1995 during which time the vessel has carried a mix of passengers, car and coach traffic.

"The Dun Laoghaire service was successful for several years following its introduction, carrying over 1.7 million passengers annually during its peak in 1998.

"However, post the withdrawal of ‘duty free’ shopping, passenger and cars volumes declined dramatically and by 2014, less than 200,000 ferry passengers travelled through Dun Laoghaire Harbour.

"This represented a decline of over 90% in volume, making the route unsustainable.

"During the same time period Stena Line has continued to make significant investment in larger better equipped vessels, and this, coupled with key improvements in road infrastructure and connectivity to Dublin, Belfast and further afield, has led to a significant uplift in both passenger and freight volumes through its evolving Dublin Port business.

"Car and passenger volumes into Dublin Port overtook Dun Laoghaire as far back as 2008.

"Since then volumes through Dublin Port have continued to grow, as volumes through Dun Laoghaire have contracted thus providing Stena Line with a stark choice in relation to its future route network in the region."

Ian Davies added: “While we have enjoyed a very professional working relationship with Dun Laoghaire Harbour over many years, the economic realities of the current situation in relation to our business levels have left us with no choice but to close the service.

"Dublin continues to grow in importance, not only as the core freight port for Ireland but also as the key tourism gateway into Ireland.

“Ireland remains a strategically important region for us which is why Stena Line has invested over £250m across our Irish Sea business in the last five years alone."

In December Stena announced it was to replace the Stena Nordica with the Stena Superfast X - increasing passenger numbers from around 400 to 1,200.

This comes at a time when ferry passengers travelling to Ireland by operators including Stena Line , Irish Ferries, and P&O were up 1.4% overall in 2014 to 4.87m.

The “central corridor” Holyhead and Liverpool routes to Dublin and Dun Laoghaire was the best-performing sub-sector, showing 2.9% growth to 2.13m passengers.

This has been credited to increased activity in the Irish economy and more people wanting to take their car on holiday and avoid the hassle of airports.

Mr Davies added: "Looking ahead, Stena Line is confident that this upward trend will continue which is why it has committed to increasing its capacity on the Dublin Port service.

"The new vessel Superfast X offers space for up to 1, 200 passengers and in addition to a host of improved onboard passenger facilities including the premium Stena Plus lounge, the ship also boasts 2 km of vehicle lane capacity and with its year round sailing schedule further underpins Stena Line’s commitment to helping to expand freight trade volumes in the region."

Today several Stena Line services between Holyhead and Dublin were cancelled after a ferry was hit by a barge.

geoff


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day beedeesea.sm,yesterday.05:26.re:dun laoghaire-holyhead route ends.more seaman loose there jobs.but the company itself has made great investments in ireland.so it will pick up trade elsewhere.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------

